# BEST Lounging Pants EVERRR!



## NikkiHorror (Dec 22, 2006)

So I was at Target today, crusin' around, until I happened upon these GLORIOUS, AMAZING, PERFECT yoga-type lounge pants!  Made by Mossimo.  They're incredibly soft (faux cashmere!), long enough, and omigod so friggin' comfy.  Oh and they make your butt look cute!  $20 bucks and they're yours.  Go try em on!

This picture doesn't do 'em justice:

http://www.target.com/gp/detail.html...sin=B000GPS4D4


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 23, 2006)

I have those! A-Mazing pants for being a couch potato. haha. especially now that its a lil more chilly outside


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 23, 2006)

When I saw the title of this post my mind was instantly like "lounging pants?? What? Where? Gimme gimme!"
I was also at Target today but I didn't allow myself to look at anything besides Christmas gifts for all ten billion of my boyfriend's nieces and nephews and my nephew (yea, that adventure almost made my head explode. Hooray for Leap frog, someone will know what that means!)
Anyway, those look _really_ cute but, i need pockets. I've gotta have a place for the chapstick! I want them though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Damn chapstick addiction always holdin' me down.


----------



## MizBrightFuture (Dec 23, 2006)

a tailor can sew a pocket for cheap


----------



## NikkiHorror (Dec 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_When I saw the title of this post my mind was instantly like "lounging pants?? What? Where? Gimme gimme!"
I was also at Target today but I didn't allow myself to look at anything besides Christmas gifts for all ten billion of my boyfriend's nieces and nephews and my nephew (yea, that adventure almost made my head explode. Hooray for Leap frog, someone will know what that means!)
Anyway, those look really cute but, i need pockets. I've gotta have a place for the chapstick! I want them though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Damn chapstick addiction always holdin' me down._

 
LOL!  I have two suggestions to help you!  First, you should try Smashbox's Lip Treatment Lipstick.  It's like chapstick, but 10 GAZILLION times better for you!  Spf 15, Vitamins A, C, and E, Honey, Avacado oil, Shea butter, Wheatgerm, Aloe, Jojoba, and Chamomille!  You'll probably end up using less of this than regular chapstick because it soo deeply moisturizes and protects!  They also have tinted versions, too, you would look really pretty in the plummy one "Ray"!

Also, I'd get creative and sew on a special chapstick pocket with really cute fabric!  These are no ordinary pants, lol, these pants are like the kind you can schelp around in for YEARS and they like, take the form of your body and become part of you!  I kinda wanna put patches on em and stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Gosh I love these pants.  Bernadette, you have to have them!!!


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 23, 2006)

It's settled, I do have to have them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You're making me want pants and new makeup! I'm going to check out the Smashbox lip treatment! Spf 15, I'm sold!

You know I recently discovered shopping for clothes at Target and I'm so pleasantly surprised! I bought two awesome pairs of black slacks there. One of the pairs were from the Isaac Mizrahi collection and were on sale for only $20! I also bought a black pencil skirt with lace down the sides for only $19. A really cute ribbed tank top with little lace ruffles as cap sleeves for $14 and a button up shirt with a ruffled front that is kind of tuxedo style for $17! All of it was black 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Then yesterday when I was walking through I saw some really cute purses! I'm loving the _tar-jay_


----------



## NikkiHorror (Dec 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_It's settled, I do have to have them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You're making me want pants and new makeup! I'm going to check out the Smashbox lip treatment! Spf 15, I'm sold!

You know I recently discovered shopping for clothes at Target and I'm so pleasantly surprised! I bought two awesome pairs of black slacks there. One of the pairs were from the Isaac Mizrahi collection and were on sale for only $20! I also bought a black pencil skirt with lace down the sides for only $19. A really cute ribbed tank top with little lace ruffles as cap sleeves for $14 and a button up shirt with a ruffled front that is kind of tuxedo style for $17! All of it was black 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Then yesterday when I was walking through I saw some really cute purses! I'm loving the tar-jay _

 
Hahaahahaa that cow is like "raise da roof!" 

Yeah, you're right! Target has gotten so much better as far as style goes.  I think hiring that team of world famous designers to make their stuff was the best move a company ever made! 

But have you noticed that everything that comes from Target has a certain smell though?  Like a playdoughy-plastic smell?  I wonder where it comes from...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway, THE PANTS. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 I might need to get like 2 more pair before they're gone!


----------



## little teaser (Dec 23, 2006)

i was at target today and only bought kids christmas gifts for my friends kids but i will def go back and check these pants out.. what colors do they come in??


----------



## kitchengirl (Dec 23, 2006)

loooove love love target! the workout and lounge pants are all amazing and always about 20 bucks. are those pants black i cant really tell?


----------



## NikkiHorror (Dec 23, 2006)

Yeah, they're black KitchenGirl!  They also come in light brown, light blue, and bright magentay-red.  

P.S.  Bernadette when I saw you I was wearing THE PANTS!  I forgot to tell you though, haha!


----------



## SChotgurrl (Dec 24, 2006)

In a nutshell, this is how I felt when I read your post:








 :nana: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 :ilike: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :notworthy: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 :dancey: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :righton: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :cartwheel: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Thanks for exposing these!!! I'm a long-legged gal myself and athletic pants (or any pants for that matter) are something that's ALWAYS too short on me :-( I'm itching to get a few pairs of these now!!!!!


----------



## NikkiHorror (Dec 24, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHAAAAA!!!! <3 <3 <333


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NikkiHorror* 

 
_P.S.  Bernadette when I saw you I was wearing THE PANTS!  I forgot to tell you though, haha!_

 
It was so random running into you guys! I didn't notice the pants though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Nice meeting you, thanks for being so sweet   Sorry but I love that cow hehe!


----------



## ms.marymac (Dec 27, 2006)

Target=:notworthy: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







The last few times I have been in Tar-jay, I was totally eye-balling those pants! Do they attract tons of pet hair? lol

Issac M's pants are sooo good.  I have a couple pairs of his slacks and a pencil skirt that I have had for a couple of years and they look like new...and I wear them A LOT.  Great price, great quality. 

Now I want to go to Target! I saw so many cute things there last week, but I had to shop for others.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Dec 27, 2006)

Haha, i opened up this thread knowing exactly which pants you were talking about haha.  they are so nice!


----------



## kaliraksha (Jan 3, 2007)

own the pants and <3 them... but now i want red ones.... mmm


----------

